# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Steinberg Cubase 5 Portable

## FlinstoneD

Cubase 5.1 Portable


Steinberg Cubase 5 Music Production Software comes with fully integrated new tools for working with loops, beats and vocals, such as LoopMash and VariAudio, combining with new composition features and the first VST3 convolution reverb to take musical creativity to another level.

Steinberg Cubase 5 stunning innovations and additional enhancements that boost productivity and performance, Cubase 5 represents the absolute cutting edge in digital audio workstations.

Steinberg Cubase 5 adds even more creative possibilities and new technologies to the world’s premier music production software, providing the finest tools to producers, composers and musicians in any musical genre. VariAudio and PitchCorrect provide integrated intonation editing for monophonic vocal recordings. Groove Agent ONE and Beat Designer change the game for beat creation, while the revolutionary LoopMash seamlessly blends loops, creating unimaginable variations. VST Expression tools for composers combine with the first VST3 convolution reverb and improved automation for more dynamic mixes. And an array of additional enhancements and 64-bit technologies boost performance — all designed to inspire further musical creativity and productivity.

The Cubase 5 package includes a trial version of REBEAT, a music distribution software by Rebeat Digital GmbH, which aids in promoting your creativity to a worldwide audience. REBEAT spreads your music to over 300 online shops such as iTunes, Vodafone, o2, Napster, Musicload and takes care of all administrative duties regarding the sale of your music, letting you focus on your creativity.

Steinberg Cubase 5 Music Production Main Features Include:
Unlimited Number of audio tracks
Unlimited Number of MIDI tracks
Unlimited Number of Instrument tracks
256 Physical inputs/outputs 
8 FX Send channels
64 VST instrument slots 
3 Mixer Views
Automation modes: Touch Fader, X-over, Autolatch, Trim, Overwrite
18 VST MIDI effect plug-ins
56 VST audio effect plug-ins 
8 VST instruments 
1000+ Instrument Sounds 
Beat Design and Loop Mangling
Vocal Editing and Pitch Correction
Enhanced Dimensions for Your Mix
Express Creative Visions
Mac OS X Universal Binary
Apogee UV22HR Dithering
Real Time + MPEX: Real Time + MPEX
Beat Design and Loop Mangling
Vocal Editing and Pitch Correction
Enhanced Dimensions for Your Mix
Express Creative Visions
Total vocal editing with VariAudio
On-the-fly pitch correction with PitchCorrect 
Next-Generation Performance and Faster Workflow
Backup Improvements
Sort VST Plug-ins Menu by Vendor
Monitor the MIDI Data Pipe
Refresh for MIDI Plug-ins, Logical Editor and Input Transformer
Includes a trial version of "REBEAT", a music distribution software by Rebeat Digital GmbH


Download:

Filesonic:
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1472894921/Steinberg Cubase 5.1 Portable.rar
Wupload:
http://www.wupload.com/file/60909849/Steinberg Cubase 5.1 Portable.rar
Hotfile:
http://hotfile.com/dl/124388265/07c2...table.rar.html

----------

